
Adhoc.TV – The ESPN of Tech - fauxstartups
https://medium.com/faux-startups/adhoc-tv-the-espn-of-tech-6bf2a2d4405e#.vn5mtuhaw
======
fauxstartups
John Lennon once said “If I’d lived in Roman times, I’d have lived in Rome.
Where else?”

Tech, if you will, is today’s Rome. It is the nucleus of our world, it is
where our lives and our world are improved.

Yet, the digital tech community is fully decentralized. There is no one true
Rome, no one home for tech conversation on the internet.

Instead, those of us who would like to live in Rome must divide our time and
attention across a myriad of sites, including Reddit, Product Hunt, Hacker
News, Techcrunch, Mashable, Re/Code, Devpost, Medium, and endless newsletters,
podcasts, Twitter accounts, and blogs.

What if instead there was one constant stream of 24-hour live coverage of
everything tech — like ESPN is for Sports or CNN is for News or Bloomberg is
for Business?

Today we’re announcing the launch of something that achieves exactly this…

…the Adhoc.TV app, available next month for iOS, Android, and select SmartTV
and VR devices.

